# English Teeka Of Japji Sahib



## kds1980 (Oct 18, 2006)

there is english teeka of japji sahib available on the following site.i advise
all the people who cannot read punjabi should read this teeka it will give them much better understanding of gurbani.

http://www.heavenlygardens.org/japjie/index.htm


----------



## kaur-1 (Oct 18, 2006)

kds1980 said:


> there is english teeka of japji sahib available on the following site.i advise
> all the people who cannot read punjabi should read this teeka it will give them much better understanding of gurbani.
> 
> Punjabi Religion book ,Japji Sahib of Guru Nanak deals prayer to God



Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru ji Ki Fateh,

Veerji, Thank you for the link.

Dear all,
Does anyone know of G.S.Virk "*Punjabi Religion Book ,Japji Sahib of Guru Nanak A  spiritual insight  by G .S .Virk©*  " ?

Is it OK to read his work?
 

Thanks


----------



## triloruf@yahoo.com (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes it is very good. Guru Nanak is the Master of all Masters.


----------



## GITIKA KAUR (Oct 22, 2006)

hey its good  thankz veerji 
waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh

regards
gitika kaur{sggsji daughter}


----------



## NamHariKaur (Oct 30, 2006)

kds1980 said:


> there is english teeka of japji sahib available on the following site.i advise
> all the people who cannot read punjabi should read this teeka it will give them much better understanding of gurbani.
> 
> Punjabi Religion book ,Japji Sahib of Guru Nanak deals prayer to God


 
Sat Nam;

Thank you for this link kds1980!

I looked at the 28th pauri in this "book" and found the discussion there very expansive and interesting. It is quite unlike any other translation and yet seems to adhere tightly to the Gurmukhi words of the Pauri.

As an aside: 
A chant of the 28th pauri of JapJi two years ago brought about a "vision" or mystical awakening experience which brought me to the Guru's feet.  

Another "Aside":
Eventually I wish to post more material relating to "Suniaa" and "shuniyaa" and related and similar looking words. I have found and continue to find, a wealth of things relating to these terms and will eventually attempt to offer some elucidation of several different terms and their usages (especially by the Gurus) and also some things about their origins.

Wahe Guru!
Nam Hari Kaur, Eugene OR


----------



## palaingtha (Dec 12, 2012)

NamHariKaur said:


> Sat Nam;
> 
> Thank you for this link kds1980!
> 
> ...



Nam Hari Kaur Ji,
Gur Fateh Ji,
Have you gone through an English rendering of JAPJI SAHIB in rhyme?
I suggest you please surf the following site for this and I hope you will find it very interesting-
 kslamba.wordpress.com

Almost 3000 readers have appreciated the rendering in English rhyme.


----------



## palaingtha (Dec 13, 2012)

kds1980 said:


> there is english teeka of japji sahib available on the following site. i advise all the people who cannot read punjabi should read this teeka it will give them much better understanding of gurbani.
> 
> http://www.heavenlygardens.org/japjie/index.htm



I would like to add another link relating to Teeka of Japji Sahib in English:-

http://www.kslamba.wordpress.com


This Teeka in English is in RHYME form and the author do not claim it is a translation, but a rendering in English language.

I hope people interested in Japji Sahib (in English language) will benefit from this link.


----------

